# AO Smith Cyclone



## gmattsen (May 13, 2010)

I work for a company with an inventory of around 50 AO Smith Cyclone boiler both the XHE and Xi models ranging from 199,000 to 400,000 btu. Over the last 2 years we have had approximatley 25 failures - the failures are in the heat tube - the heat tube is failing (leaking). I am just wondering if there are any others out there having the same difficulties with these AO Smiths? If so how are you handling the situation? I look forward to your replies.
Thank you,
GMattsen


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

In my opinion they do tend to fail in higher numbers than standard tanks.
One common denomonator of the failures or increased failures tends to be high volume draws (dumps), lack of inlet combustion air pipe installed, operated at lower water temps, and improper condensate drain install.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gmattsen said:


> I work for a company with an inventory of around 50 AO Smith Cyclone boiler both the XHE and Xi models ranging from 199,000 to 400,000 btu. Over the last 2 years we have had approximatley 25 failures - the failures are in the heat tube - the heat tube is failing (leaking). I am just wondering if there are any others out there having the same difficulties with these AO Smiths? If so how are you handling the situation? I look forward to your replies.
> Thank you,
> GMattsen


It is a manufacturer defect had 5 of them replaced so far at the Marriot Hotel under warranty


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've replaced 3 this year. One was still under warranty. Tank failures seem to be a large risk.


----------



## gmattsen (May 13, 2010)

*Not much help from AO Smith*

We have only had a few (very few) last much longer than 5 years. Actually we get excited when we have a tank that has lasted more than 5 years. AO Smith hasn't really stepped up to the bar to help us either. The local rep has tried to assist but I sense growing frustration on their part. Well if any of you have any solutions to try please feel free to pass them along.
Thank you,
GMattsen


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

We are currently quoting to change out these with hot water boilers & storage tanks. As well softner systems will prolong their lives, but are expensive on comercial systems.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

AO Smith sucks. I will never install another one if I have my way. And today I heard they have bought GSW not that GSW was all that great to start with.


----------



## gmattsen (May 13, 2010)

We have begun a move to Phoenix Water Heaters. They are ony 199,999 BTU, so it may take more tanks, but they have been reliable however that reliability is only based on 2 years of history.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the phoenix water heaters are the best! and they have been around for over 10yrs the firsrt generation was the voyagers by heat transfers products


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Got another leaker today...from inside the flue.... this one is out of warranty. If I can I am going to cut this sucker open to see what is causing the failing.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

We have had 2 leakers this year already. Cyclone Xi


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I tend to avoid having anything to do with installing their product...
AO Smith
State
Reliance
American
Apollo
GSW
John Wood
Are all the same company...:whistling2:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I've got three to install this summer.


----------



## Rhitchcock (Aug 25, 2009)

*A.O. Smith Cyclone*

I have a lot of experience with the A.O. Smith and State Products. We have seen a lot of failed tanks and heat exchangers. To be honest most of the failures are due to incorrect installations and excessive water hammer. I have seen plenty of failures on other brands and most are due to incorrect installations.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We are soon going to find out what the cause is. I got another one to take out at the Marriot Hotel. This time it is not a warranity ...... so the owner wants to pay us to cut it open to see what is the problem with these tanks.

Should be some time next week we change it out..... will post pics for all to see.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*any ao smith*

i've had the worst experience the past 6 months with cyclones & residential that if the tank is over warranty i tell the owner to retro new & better w/reliable support. anything but ao smith please.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*nothing new to me...*



SPH said:


> AO Smith sucks. I will never install another one if I have my way. And today I heard they have bought GSW not that GSW was all that great to start with.


This all sounds like what they were going through with their PROMAX residential water heaters back in 1999..when they laid off all their experienced help and let the Mexicans fabricate all the heaters across the border....

I was changeing out at least 4 smith heaters per week under warranty.. Our supply house , which was the largest in indiana, dumped them and went to bradford white due to this fiasco....

Bradford agreed to accept the warranty smith heaters to get their business, so we got to install
the warranty replacements with bradfords up till 2007...


It all sounds like the same tune to me.... they must have laid off all their top enjineers again once they trained the cheap Mexican helpers to do their jobs.... basically build the commercial lines.... without them, 


these newly trained people probably did very little or no r+d time with the product..
just make them and send them out and let the plumbers north of the border
 figure out the bugs...just like with the PROMAX


anyone remember the Promax residential heater when it first came out.in 1998???.. It sweat like a pig, and would not stay lit they told us to lean it towards the back with shims so the condensationi would not put out the piolit light:laughing::laughing:

Thats A.O.Smith for you......

I am sorry if this does not sound politically correct..
dont want to offend anyone


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

SPH said:


> AO Smith sucks. I will never install another one if I have my way. And today I heard they have bought GSW not that GSW was all that great to start with.


Did you find out what was wrong with the cyclone form last week?


----------

